# Another angel is at the bridge



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

It is with a very sad heart I bid farewell to one of the most special golden boys. Gill passed peacefully at home last night at 9:25 pm, set free from the horrible disease that had claimed his beautiful gentle body, unselfishly set free by the ones who loved him the most. My heart aches for the ones he has left behind, the devastation all to familiar to me, from losing one much much to young. Run free Gilly Man, play ball, and meet us all when our time here on earth is done...you are so loved.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run with abandon sweet boy ~ Know That You Are Missed


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Heather, I am so sorry. Run free at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it never gets any easier reading these posts.... he's in a better place now


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know what drew me to look at your website just moments ago Heather... but I saw that Gill had passed and I am very saddened for his family. Rest peacefully Gill and play hard without aches or pains at the bridge.


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Gill...he was so young. Take care and thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet angel Gill...run free....play hard at the Bridge.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

God Bless Gill.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to learn that one so young has passed to the Bridge. He's happy and well now, free of the pain that afflicted him. Sleep well, Gill, and be at peace. Know that you are loved and missed by those you left behind, until you meet again.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Sweet Gill.............


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> it never gets any easier reading these posts.... he's in a better place now


It certainly doesn't. I'm so sorry for your loss, Heather


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Heather,

I am so sorry for your loss.

Helaine


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Gill. Godpseed.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of this very sad news 
RIP Sweet Gill

((hugs))


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Heart felt condolences going out to you from the Maine crew. God speed Gill.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

So very sorry. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about Gill. 

God Speed Gill!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Gill.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

A beautiful, noble, dog.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Run fast and play hard Gill...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened to read of the loss of Gill. 

Run free from pain young man and sleep softly with your friends at the bridge


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rest in peace Gill.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Heather! I am so sorry to hear that Gill has gone to the bridge! He was so very young! He'll have good company there though with all of our special babies that are waiting to cross with us.

Rest easy sweet Gill knowing you were truly loved!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear this, rest in peace sweet boy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi deepest sympathies to Gilly's family and you Heather. We know how difficult to lose one too young.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Heather, my condolences go out to you and JP. He is in a better place now may the good memories you have of him comfort you during this time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and JP. Gil was lovely. And well loved.

Godspeed, Gil.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Godspeed Gil. 

OUr thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Heather. Keeping you and his people in my thoughts. 

Run hard sweet boy, until you see your family again.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry about Gil, and sorry for his family, Rip Sweet boy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Gill.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to lose them young, your boy was beautiful.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of Gill,he was so young to have gone to the bridge, but he is pain free now,RIP Gill.


----------



## anneconnell (Mar 26, 2008)

*two angels meet*

Gil will instantly have a buddy, my golden retreiver Dewey, also died on Easter Sunday. My heart is broken. I obviously know what you are going through. Dewey was only 6, so I feel he was taken way to soon. He too got very sick, from hemangiosarcoma. His little heart was broken and so is mine.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

anneconnell said:


> Gil will instantly have a buddy, my golden retreiver Dewey, also died on Easter Sunday. My heart is broken. I obviously know what you are going through. Dewey was only 6, so I feel he was taken way to soon. He too got very sick, from hemangiosarcoma. His little heart was broken and so is mine.


Ahhh I am so sorry to hear of Dewey's passing This blasted cancer that takes our furbabies way before their time...my thoughts and prayers are with you:sorry: 

Sleep Softly Dewey...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss it annoys me why these lovely dogs get cancer if humans get it maybe its something they have done like smoking but these lovely dogs don't do anything wrong and they get it.
Play at the bridge with my girls.


Maggie


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for all of you and know our babies are playing together without pain at the bridge waiting for us to join them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry for all of you*

I am so sorry for all of you-we never have long enough with our beloved pets.
I know this pain all to well. What they give is something I will never be without. I love dogs so much.


----------

